# Action Wildlife Goshen,CT



## Hedorah99 (Aug 5, 2008)

Went to a small zoo/game farm in Goshen, CT yesterday. Other than a few of the goats looked like they were in desperate need of a milking and there was a Grant's Zebra being housed by itself, I really liked the place. all the animals had pretty big pens and they looked really well maintained. Other than a few small things (since I work in a zoo I cannot be objective while visiting a zoo) it looked pretty decent. Here's some pics:

*Aoudad*





*Watusi Cattle*










*Water Buffalo*










*Sika Deer*










*Four Horned Sheep*





*Red Stag*





*American Elk (wapiti)*





*An Ibex I Think*






They also had some of the best taxidermy mounts outside of a museum I have ever seen. While I really do not condone the hunting of these animals (albeit many of them were killed in the 60's) they were really great mounts so I thought I would share.
*Hyena vs Leopard*





*Lions vs Buffalo*





*Grizzly vs Moose*





*Mountain Lion vs Deer*





*Wolverine vs Bear*


----------

